# Best Wax For Candles?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I know a few of you make candles as well as soap so thought I'd post my questions here.

My daughter is going to start making candles for us and I'm wondering what type of wax is the easiest to work with, and also sells the best? I've seen a lot of soy candles at festivals and other markets, but somewhere I heard a soy blend is better to work with or burns better? Do the soy candles melt in a hot car? We are going to start out with tins that will fit into our bucket baskets, then move on to some bigger ones. Does the container, such as glass verses tin make a difference as to what wax is best? 

Thanks!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I used tin and wish I had not. I did not thin about the fact that you can not see the light burning like glass.

Mine melt in my van and I hate dealing with them in the summer. I have had SO many messes because of candles.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It really depends on what kind of candles you want. Candles for containers use a different wax than candles that are "stand-alone" like a pillar or taper. Different containers, different waxes, different wicks, different fragrances...there are a lot of variables and if you want *good* candles, it's doing to require a lot of research. It's probably even more complicated than soap! I would do a lot of reading on a candle board. There are a lot of chandlers over at The Dish, too.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We have tried many times but honestly soy just doesn't cut it for me. I got so frustrated I bought soy candles from several people who make them and were touted as being excellent and they just weren't strong enough for me. At least I felt better about the ones we had made. LOL Now I want to try a blend of soy and parafin.....because like soap, for *most* people, it's all about the scent.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, this one store that carries my soaps, is a cute little boutique where the woman started off making candles in her basement. So she's mostly candles, but also lots of Army wife made stuff and tons of pink and ruffles and sparkles, etc. She uses a paraffin blend of some sort, because the soy candles that she's seen don't have good throw.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I use EcoSoya CB 135. It's good. I use 1.5 oz of scent for each pound & I get good throw. 

For containers I like the 6 oz tins with a Simple Soy #2 wick. Also a great seller for me is a little round glass jar I get a Walmart in the candle dept. It costs .60 & I use the Simple Soy wick V, which is a votive wick. I sell the little glass candle in a cello bag (label on the bag) & tied with a nice fabric ribbon - satin or grossgrain. They sell great at $4 each. the tins at $6 or $7. 

I get wax, wicks & tins at WSP. The tins are expensive. I make a better profit on the glass. But people love the tins.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I also am interested in this too, glad you brought up the subject Anita. My daughter has been wanting to do the candles also to go along with our soap sales. 

Sheryl


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always heard they were complicated so I just never tried them. Shannon has been doing the sat. markets with me and I want her to be able to have her own products that she keeps all the money from. We've got a couple other ideas too, but this seems like a good place to start.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The person I met that had the most raging biz did hand dipped beeswax tapers all sizes with true EO fragrances and she also had a totally unique bayberry wax candle only available in frankincense or plain bayberry. 
Expensive and beautiful and irresistible. She had a simple display of a rack that the pairs of different sizes hung over in pairs. Very easy set up and effective display. So many people sell candles....go for unique!
Go for the top of the market!
Lee


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Lee! I really don't want to specialize in candles....not at this point, Shannon may want to though, I'll tell her about those. She offered to make my "stinky" soaps for me the other day, like Nautica and some others I just can't stand. I'd love to see her develop her own unique "something" that can go well with what I have. It's so much better to do festivals and markets with a helper, and someone who can get excited about the sales!

We know nothing about scent throw or anything else at this point. Those hand-dipped candles sure are cool though.


----------

